# Hanging Corpses in a Meat Locker



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr. DeVille gets an actual part this year as we are going to reveal his "Evil" side and take our guests through a secret entrance of a bathroom to his horrific make shift operating room. 

Directly adjacent to his operating room I want to create a meat locker where he stores his mutilated victims. This room will basically take the place of last years haunted maze but I still want it to be difficult to navigate with lots of hanging bodies, strobe lights, and whatever else I can come up with to mess with your senses.

I'm looking for ideas on how to make bagged corpses that I can hang that will be fairly realistic looking in a dark/black room with strobes, but they'll need to be durable as the guests will have navigate there way through and try to find the narrow door on the back wall of the meat locker. 

I have a few mutulated body pieces that I can use. 

Anybody have a good source for cadavers, body bags, or similar at a reasonable price? 

What have you made or seen that might create this same effect.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't remember who it was, but someone posted a "how-to" for maknig body bags and victims from the large plastic sheets that cover furniture when it is delivered. It was very cheap and easy to do. Sorry I can't remember who it was, but if you search the archives you may be able to find it. Anyone remember who it was?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

It was me Trish...looking for the post now


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6206&highlight=budget+bodies

here ya go....


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm guessing you meant this one http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6206&highlight=body+bags
Dunno know how I missed that originally.

That type of plastic should be pretty durable. I'd really like to do something similar, but a little more gorey. I'm thinking a post mutilation collection of bodies. Or collection of body parts sorted into different bags. (i.e. heads in one bag, arms in another, etc....).

What do you guys think about a wrapping up the shape and partially covering in fake blood and then having one or two actual body parts being seen from the outside. and arm, leg, foot, etc... Kinda less is more type thing? I already have some of these props and could buy a few more if needed.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow Dave your on the ball. Nice work by the way.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

When I walk through these type of sections in haunted houses I think its way more scary when they use solid black or grey body bags. When you can see whats inside the bag you know what to expect when you cant see through the bag you brush against the form in the bag and your mind starts working. I would plan out this room and add at least 2 scares. Can have one body twitching via wiper motor like a reverse hangman prop before you enter this area to get the story line into peoples heads once they see one body moving they will be on the edge of there seats waiting for the rest to move. Just a few thoughts Later. :jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The entrance of this room will have a mad/dr/scientist type room with a mutilation going on. I have plans for a table that will built so that an actor can lay at roughly a 45* angle and be exposed from the chest up. His/her lower section will be below the base of the table. On the table however I will build the lower part of a body that will be getting the dismemberment and gore. Maybe I should have a bag setup in there as the Dr is throwing parts into it. 

I just thought with the dark room and having bodies wrapped up to a point it was difficult to tell what they were exactly and then be able to see an arm, foot, hand, head, etc.... very clearly.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I can tell you from our experience, we made our body bags just as they did in the Post by Dave the dead. We went to our local Rent-a-Center and sure enough out back they had a dumpster full of the clear plastic used to wrap furniture. We have also found that placing the bodies in such a way that patrons have to move them to allow passage really creeps them out, so make sure you make them with some weight to em.....hope this helps.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Buggybuilder, those look great!!! You are right that if you get them swaying back and forth it is creepy as hell. My locker was a 40 ft long passage with a u-turn halfway thru. There was literally no way to get thru the room without moving the bags, and anyplace that looked like "the path of least resistance" held a live actor ready to scare the bejesus out of the guests....very effective room for very little $$


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I definately plan on setting them up where they need to be moved to gain passage. I like the idea of path of least resistance for a big scare.

The room is only going to be about a 10x10 area and I hope to play with temperatures this year to add to the effect. Friend of mine works at a trucking company and can get me a couple of those plastic split openings used on the back of the referigerated trucks. 2 of those and a decent sized window unit and I'm hoping to at least have a noticable difference in the temperature.

Do you think a strobe or flicker light would be a good effect for this room?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

a stobe works very well. When the bags get swinging, it is very disorienting.

I had the bags so close in one area that you couldnt see below your knees directly in front of you...one night I had somone wrap me up just like the bodybags except for my legs (and of course my face). When they got to me, I'd look up and let out a bloodcurdling scream....what a great evening!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I also did this a few years ago at a haunt I worked. My room was much smaller but the same effect with the body's swinging. I work at a hospital so getting body bags (shrouds) is no problem. The only difference was I built 5 or 6 toe pincher coffins standing up. The patrons would have to choose the coffin to walk through to get out of the room. One of course would lead out of the room, one or two had nothing in it and a couple of others had myself and a fellow haunter in them to get a good scream. A nice piece of rope or handle on the inside of the coffin you may hide in ensures you can slam the coffin lid shut after a patron opens it. The room was lit with black and strobe light to maximize confusion.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya. Valleyscare used moving Christmas Santa's in their bodybags. Provided a great effect since you couldn't see them hence they were covered in fake blood, and they moved! What a hoot.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

If I can find them I'm thinking about using Bumble Balls inside the corpses. Anybody know where I can find these or something similar?

On a Side:

I just got a really good deal on 5 new pre-hung doors for $120 that I'm going to use between the evil drs dismembering room and the meat locker. One door will be to let the younger kids exit, one will go to the meat locker, one will have an animatronic/pop up prop, one with a live actor and one will take them back to the beginning of the haunt. We'll only give them 2 or 3 unlocked doors at a time to control the flow. We're calling it the Wall of Fate.


----------

